# white guppies?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Anybody know who sells white guppies (besides AB?)


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Are you in northern IL? I bought a gorgeous white with a brilliant red streak from The Fish Planet in Deerfield not too long ago. Give them a call and they'll tell you what you have so you don't have to drive.

Cool idea for your xmas tank!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks. I figure a bunch of the white guppies will make it simulate snowing. 

Any online places that have pure white guppies you know of?


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Thanks. I figure a bunch of the white guppies will make it simulate snowing.
> 
> Any online places that have pure white guppies you know of?


No, sorry. Most of the white guppies I've seen have some other color, too. It might be easier and cheaper to find white/silver mollies - I've seen those in PetSmart for about $2.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah. I really wanted tiny fish...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the only ones i know of that are truly white i found over seas and they run like up to $85 a pair i think beautiful but no way i could afford them or bring them over


----------



## TraceyW (Apr 3, 2012)

Unfortunately Wicca27 is right. Whites are platinum whites are a rarer color. I've only seen a few ones by people that sell show quality guppies which would cost way more than I'm sure you want to spend on this project. =)


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think I'd mind spending the money because I love the fish. However I'd be left with the question what to do with offspring?


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd be interested in buying some! Just saying.. 
I'm sure other TPT members would jump at the chance as well!

So what have you decided for your Red & Green?


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

First, i gotta say i'm really excited to see this tank/project your working on! I've never seen guppies like that but if you did spend the money and get them, provided they breed like other guppies and given how apparently difficult they are to find here in the states i dont think you would have a hard time selling them.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

holy smokes, was that a guppy in #6?? whats its genus and species?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I made the decision and did it. I just paid through the nose for a trio of these and for them to be legally shipped to me, so let's hope people will be interested in the offspring so I won't be over run with them.


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I made the decision and did it. I just paid through the nose for a trio of these and for them to be legally shipped to me, so let's hope people will be interested in the offspring so I won't be over run with them.


Contact me when you have offspring and I'll buy a couple.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Let's see if I can have them live and breed first. LOL


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wooo! I was secretly hoping you would  Wish you the best of luck with them, be sure to post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Virto (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not a big guppy fan, overall, but if you do manage to get them to breed, I may change my mind.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Holy cow if you manage to breed them (which is probably more than likely) I'd Love to buy some from you. As of late i've been very interested In guppies, however i wonder what you'll be charging for some


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be sure to let you guys know if I'm successful.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are awesome, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product, and possibly buying some of the offspring.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Pictures. I'm trying to find pictures of white guppies and so far I've found a site that Google says will download suspicious files on my computer. Sigh. Depending on your success and the final price tag, we may be interested in some as well. Guppy fans in this house. And can't wait to see this Christmas tank.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

if i remember right they are albino white platinums. depending on the grade of them the price goes up. the one i posted is like the highest grade and i think they are $85 for a pair and then i would have to get them shipped from thailand. i have talked with the breeder a couple times and im really thinking about getting some at tax time.


----------



## TraceyW (Apr 3, 2012)

Grats on getting them! If you do get alot of fry you want to get rid of add me to your list of interested people.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Coolish. 

That's the variety and about the price range I had to pay, Wicca. Ain't cheap. I think they are considered one of the rarest var around.


----------



## Discusdude7 (Sep 14, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Coolish.
> 
> That's the variety and about the price range I had to pay, Wicca. Ain't cheap. I think they are considered one of the rarest var around.


Where did you buy them from?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

From an International Fancy Guppy Association breeder who finished with a 2nd place grand overall male and 1st place grand overall female.

As Wicca said, quality costs.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

We're all living vicariously through you, Soothing!


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

All I can say at the moment is "wow, gorgeous, I want a pair"......cannot wait to see offspring...good luck


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Aint this the truth!!!



mosspearl said:


> We're all living vicariously through you, Soothing!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Lia (Aug 2, 2007)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> From an International Fancy Guppy Association breeder who finished with a 2nd place grand overall male and 1st place grand overall female.
> 
> As Wicca said, quality costs.


 
Yes it does because I have white guppies and they are cute but the FGA guppies are stunning . Mine are not even close to theirs .


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

If something goes wrong and you lose your male you can check guppies.com there are a lot of breeders over there. Also google Luke Roebuck. He has nice guppies. I just play with petstore guppies now but used to keep albino blues. Make sure you hold on to some of the babies so you will be able to keep your line going. The life span of guppies isn't that long. 2-3 years.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks. I'll keep several because I'm actually getting these to make a Christmas tank, and the white will be symbolic of snow.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

you know what you should do? keep the parents in their own tank and put the fry in the christmas tank. small baby fish look more like snow flakes than adult fish lol


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought you may like to see some pics of my new Albino Platinum White guppies. 

The white parts tended to white out the pic when using my flash. The other parts of their body is a transparent yellow like a glass fish. Very cool. They actually kinda sparkle.

I got 4 of them. 2 males and 2 fems already hit. YAY! Something weird about the other female is she appears to have BLACK eyes! Since the others are pink eyed and albinism is recessive, she has to be ruby eyed. But man does it look black! LOL


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! Enjoy!

I can't wait to see them in the Christmas tank! :smile:


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

*is breathless* 

These are even more beautiful than I could have imagined Bryce! I can def see that sparkle you speak of in the 2nd pic, very nice!
Grats on your lovely new additions 

*Stalks for fry*


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks.  I'm extremely happy with them. 

When I was in grad school working with people who had albinism, some of them had "grape" eyes. Like a deep purple. I wonder if guppies can have grape eyes as well?

And I'll be offering fry Steph, provided I can get them to live.


----------



## mosspearl (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooh! Pretty!  

Now I have to find room for another tank.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

nice bro!!.. since getting married.. had to get rid of my discus tanks 

so I am now into guppies!!

they are pretty cool little critters!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Warlock, I always saw pet store guppies and thought they looked nice but puny.

I can really see a difference with fry from show stock as opposed to pet store guppies. these are larger and more sturdy built. Yeah, I could totally get into guppies, as well.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just saw these!!! Awesome, really look nice and i'm sure as they get comfortable they will color up more and more. Congrats on the new fish, can't wait to see the christmas tank


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Really? So fish are like shrimp and color up as they become more relaxed? Cool!


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep! High stress levels will cause a lot of fish to lose or "change" their color. I dont have a lot of experience with guppies but almost all of my fish whether it be mail or pick up at LFS, experience this. I think its just a comfort level thing, just like most of my fish hide a TON for the first week or two as well. Seeing these are making me want to get into guppies lol someone, please....STOP ME!!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

shrimp. the GUPPY Convention was just in Alabama this weekend.. it will be in Chicago next year!! I am totally going!!

these are the guppies I have..

not sure if you can see them if your not part of simply discus..


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yeah most fish fade during shipping/stress. im a big guppy person. down side is they are as bad as shrimp, each strain needs its own tank or you get mutts lol. some strains are bad fry eaters. you might contact the seller and ask how these guys are with fry. a great fry saver is that cheap christmas garland you get at the every thing for $1 store. the plastic stuff that looks like thick easter grass. rinse it really well and toss in the tank. hit me up if you want to talk guppies lol, i got some connections to some great breeders


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, Wicca. 

Guppy convention, eh?... hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Warlock, you have some awesome strains.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have some of lotsoffish's red picta x supercross, and a friend of mine is keeping green moscows, medusa galaxy, and blue nebula (my creation) ive had several types and a couple friends are breeders so not sure what all i will get once i get tanks back lol


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

OKay, so I'm super unknowledgable.

What's a red picta

supercross (i've seen this word a lot)

galaxy

and blue nebula? (you said you made this strain, Wicca?)


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Newest Addiction!!

Picta x Peter Mang Supercross

peter crossed his line of guppy with a RED Wild Guppy.. Picta! pretty cool! they are awesome.. this is NOT the exact fish I have but same line.. 
wanted to share!






Super Cross Guppy.. 









Wild Red Picta (Micropoecilia picta)


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yes i have worked for about 2.5 years on the blue nebula.

this is my male red picta x supercross. i also just got a couple fry one a normale color the other an albino (no pics of them yet)
without flash








with flash









medusa galaxy: first 2 are young males, 2nd 2 pics are same fish with and w/out flash


































and my blue nebula (still not breeding true 100%)


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Wicca.. nebula is sweet.. you selling any of your throwbacks..


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Nebula is pretty cool!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

not yet. i dont currently have them lol. i sent them to a friend of mine and she is working on them till i get a house and tanks back. thanks for the kind words. getting the full tail is the hard part they still want to give a couple other types that are not as pretty as the ones i showed. they are really pretty swimming you get the blue/rainbow affect in the tail, and they have that beautiful metallic blue body that is hard as heck to get a good shot of


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

hey bryce i want to see new pics of the whites hehe, and if you cant get a good shot send them to me ill get a couple good ones for you ha ha ha


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

You guys need to stop reminding me how much I love guppies... I'm gunna have to go raid Walmart for all their ten g starter kits...


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting that vid Warlock! I got several types of guppy/endlers from a buddie a while back. All came as fry though. She told me some were supercross/picta mixes but I had no idea what they'd look like. I have a male who is just starting to color up, only have the black stripe and spot, but super excited!

I also have some Ginga Rubras... and tiger, chili, hi-red, and normal endlers. 

Silly me was thinking it'd be fun to put em all in one tank, see what colors comes outta them, but the more I read up on them Im itching to set up more tanks to try and seperate them.

Only issue is... how do I know which females are which? lol


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

Stephanie.. Ginga Rubra was first guppies i got.. 
since then i have picked up some ginga sulphureus, Russian Red Lace, Golden See Thru, Supercross, Supercross x red picta.. and now.. i just ordered.. some BLONDE supercross.. Dean Waters noticed supercross threw some blondes and he started to breed them on the side.. and Hca74 has some MIXED F1, called JELLY BEANS, the P1 were different strains all grouped in a tank and started to cross breed.. 
so no telling what the F1 so going to to grow them out as a project.. then separate the F2 .. let them cross.. repeat. etc. and then i will see what comes out   excited!

i will see what else catchs my eye


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow.. Jelly over here! You have a lot of my favorite strains Warlock! Those Jelly Beans sound awesome!


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

I<3<*))))>< said:


> Wow.. Jelly over here! You have a lot of my favorite strains Warlock! Those Jelly Beans sound awesome!


the jelly beans are kind of a mix of several strains i like also, by looking at parents!! so this is going to be kind of cool!! can't wait!!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice!!!! Im excited about em as well!! Oh and forgot to mention... LOVE the nebulas Wicca! Very nice, best of luck refining those tails!

I really love the guppies with more wild type markings, that's what drew me towards the ginga's and what also intrigued me about the Picta crosses.

You got any hints on how to tell my non-ginga females apart? No later than after the Holidays I plan to set more tanks up to seperate these guys. Im pretty sure my supercross/picta ladies are the ones showing black. Have some with half black bodies, others just their fins. But all my others are just a solid, dull grey.

Hoping I don't have to get rid of all the girls and get new just to be sure of who's who. Though Im not too concerned about seperating the Endlers, since all except one is a hybrid anyways.

My highest priority is seperating the Gingas and pictas.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the picta x supercross look like any other female guppy. i got 2 trios of them. all for 4 females are grey bodies 2 have black color in the tails, the 2 others have clear. best way i know how to deal with guppies is label tanks and put the females in them males can go into a mixed male tank cause they can for the most part be told apart pretty easy.


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmmm then I wonder what the heck I got that has black on them.. I think they're big enough where they'd be obvious males at this point. Some have just the black fins, one is black on the back half with blue fins and another half black.

I think at this point maybe I should just keep my "mystery" females in a set up, gingas in one, male supercross/pictas in one and leave the endlers as is. Ill just have to get new females for the picta crosses.

Oh if I had a time machine, would have kept them seperate from the start


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

I always thought that guppies are plain and boring but nevermind. Those are some awesome and beautiful little fishes. Now I'm contemplating about buying guppies for my 29g community tank. So far the only inhabitants are 3 mollies and snails


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

any new pics of the whites soothing? sorry to side track the thread with my pics. and thanks to all for the comments.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

bump for update on the whites


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Would be interested in an update also. The whites look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Updates, huh? heh Well, my update is that fish like shrimp are a learning curve. 

My first batch of whites died from shimmy. I think for me it had more to do with new tank syndrome. I also don't know if something is in my tap water, so I've started adding salt and it seems to have done a world of good for my 2nd batch now.

My BEW fem died, but my whites are doing well. The new batch of albino platinum whites don't have shimmy. 

The two males have developed a yellow streak here and there (don't eat the yellow snow), and it may have been brought out more from feeding decap brine shrimp eggs. Not sure. Still some of the most beautiful guppies I have ever seen though. Comparable to wedding dresses. heh

I'll see if I can get a pic or two- even though I suck at pics. heh


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Excuse the water spots and bad pics that you know of me by now:

I had five white fry survive from my last batch. Here's one:








Some fry from the new batch:








Some of the older fry and adults:








Adult male:


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks.  They have a nice metallic on their sides that is really kinda cool to see.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

cool they are yellow bodied albinos. thats good to know.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, those are absolutely beautiful. Besides Stef's guppies in her thread I saw the other day, the prettiest guppies I have ever seen.

So now i have a huge wish list I'll never be able to afford from you LOL. nessies, white guppies, malawa, blue neos and chocolate neos. Going to have to stop looking at your threads after this.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

peachii- LOL Now you know where all my money goes besides maintaining my colonies!

Wicca- the really really nice ones are almost pure white. You can see the chest area of mine in the last pic has white in it. 

Here's a good pic of a top class one you posted yourself:









I'm going to try my best to breed these into solids. The international show breeder kept the best for himself, naturally- although I'm sure I could have gotten solids if I wanted to pay hundreds of dollars more.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

So, out of curiosity I stared at my white guppy tank for a little while. It appears the entire male guppy bodies I have either show sparkle gold or sparkle white depending on light angle, while the fins stay white. I just learned something new with my own fish. LOL

I think the best comparison may be to guppy greens that color tends to change with the light reflection.

The older male guppy fry are just starting to develop this opalescence. :thumbsup:


----------



## j0onahra3 (Mar 3, 2011)

Would love to get some fry from you  albino Platinums are beautiful. I also know alphaprobreeders started selling show guppies from ATFG


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

well most fry will be a base body color kinda like crs i think the white will get better with age and culling. they are looking good. keep me posted on the bew im wondering how they will turn out.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Will do. As stated the BEW fem died, and I just have the unimpressive fry now. Most show black on them in some form. Near the tail, half blacks or full black. Will probably keep all the BEW fry together for some random breedings and see what pops up. Undecided yet.


----------

